# Brown discharge after IUI???



## LadyInRed82

so frustrated. so sad... :'(

I have had bloody to brown discharge since i was artificially inseminated on Tuesday this week... have anyone experienced this??? does anyone know if this is a somewhat bad sign or a REALLY bad sign?????


----------



## Stardust1

Did they have to poke around a lot to find you cervix. I had mine done yesterday and I have a retroverted uterus so it took the nurse some time to get things positioned correctly, she said I might experience a bit of spotting. Or may have knocked you a bit inside with the catheter. I'm sure it's nothing to worry about. Fingers crossed you get you BFP in a week or so x


----------



## LadyInRed82

aah, thank you so much Stardust1! I hadn't thought of that as a possible explanation. You just saved my day! I have regained my hope :)

they didnt have to poke around though. seemed the doctor found my portio pretty easily and i didnt feel any poking or pain at all. but still I will stick to that theory! going overseas for a 5 day visit to Scotland during my vacation (I'm Norwegian), so would be nice to at least have SOME hope! a bit of a waste if I spend the entire visit moping around 

congratulations on 3 follicles :) :) I only had 1,5 according to the doctor, but still happy about getting at least one. hope you'll get a BFP too!! and thanx again for taking the time to reply :)


----------



## Stardust1

Ooh have fun in Scotland ive never been that far north, beware the uk summer is horrible at the moment though, mass floods up north! Typical for the year the uk hosts the olympics:dohh: hopefully it will clear up in the next few days.
My third follicle was a lot smaller than the other 2 and the nurse was hoping it wasn't going to do anything (they only let you go ahead with 2 normally)I was just relieved to have one as last month I didn't respond to the Gonal f injections at all so my cycle was cancelled. 
When's your test date? I'm testing on Friday 13th, not a great omen! :wacko:


----------



## LadyInRed82

luckily it's still 4 weeks left until the ball starts rolling in London so there's still plenty of time left to retrieve the sunshine :) would be a real bummer for us if the weather doesnt improve by Wednesday though, since we've planned a bicycle holiday. I guess it wont be pleasant exploring Scottish scenery by bike in pouring rain 

same rule here in Norway; no more than 2 follicles. but I think it depends on how long you've been trying and your age.. yeah I saw that on your signature that you've had two unsuccessful cycles prior to this one. surely you must be thrilled now :) i know what it feels like to go through all the shots and having high expectations, only to discover that it has been in vain. and then having to start over knowing that it might happen again and feeling like the light at the end of the tunnel is unreasonably far away. my point being that I'm happy for you that you made it this time ;)

my test date is the 11th :) in addition to the unexpected bleeding/discharge I have also been running a fever since a couple of hours after IUI and until yesterday. a mild fever though so i dont think it's the flu, but probably a bad cold. anyway, not ideal. seems like someone is trying to mess with us, thinking it's funny... you see, i had surgery to my uterus in January, and at the end of May the doctor discovered that the surgery had not been successful.. they made a mistake basically. not only because the surgery in itself was a failure, but since they didnt doublecheck afterwards. during those months we have spent a lot of money on hormones etc, so I was reallyreally hoping that this would be the time when we would get our reward :) turning 30 around the time of my test date, so it would be the best 30th birthday present :)

cant seem to stop writing. my apologies :)

according to my future husband Friday the 13th is a day for luck and not for bad luck :) I really hope that he's right about it!!! ;)


----------



## LadyInRed82

oh, and i was gonna ask what your thoughts are about the possibility of having twins!? :) after trying for such a long time and with the pcos and the azoospermia, I guess you would be overly excited?? :)


----------



## Stardust1

Oh I like the thought Friday 13th is lucky.:thumbup:
I'd be totally thrilled with twins, I'd imagine it's really hard work though! I am really lucky to have a gorgeous 12year old son from a previous relationship and he was a brilliant content and well behaved baby and I always thought how lovely it would have been for him to have a twin. The thought of Triplets scares me a little bit though! :wacko:
As for the fever, my fertility nurse said there was a chance of slight infection after iui, maybe you should phone your clinic and see what they recommend, maybe you just need some antibiotics? I'm really sorry your surgery didn't go to plan, it's awful when it seems to be one thing after another. I have a tumour on my pituitary gland that causes very very high prolactin and the drugs I take aren't reccomended whilst trying to get pregnant but not taking them makes me infertile aghhhhh :dohh:
I've got everything crossed that the Scottish weather improves for you and you get a lovely 30th birthday present x


----------



## LadyInRed82

the thought of triplets scares me a bit too :) and I feel the same way as you about twins. it would probably be a lot of work, but when you're having problems getting pregnant in the first place then twins would save you from of lot of stress, money and grief in the future (seeing you would probably have trouble making another baby)...

thank you for the tip! I would have been worried if I hadn't had this painful throat as well. I am sure it is either a bad cold or the flu, and my temperature has been fine now since Friday evening :) sadly my future husband is starting to feel sick, jeopardizing our trip to Scotland. I am pretty sure that we cannot travel, so I am looking into postponing the trip.. but it's a lot of work since we have booked a B&B, a hotel, guided cycle tours, train tickets and also flight tickets from two companies :/ still... if this is the bad luck we have to have in order for us to get lucky "babywise", then it's ok  :)

I can see how having a child already can make it easier for you to handle the problems you're having now. still, being unable to make a baby without getting help from doctors is difficult for the persons involved no matter the circumstances. seems very distressful to have this condition of yours. made me sad to read about it, and now I wish even more that you will be successful this time!! I guess your boy will be as thrilled as you to get a baby sister or brother :) or both ;)


----------



## Rags

LadyInRed82 said:


> going overseas for a 5 day visit to Scotland during my vacation (I'm Norwegian), so would be nice to at least have SOME hope! a bit of a waste if I spend the entire visit moping around
> 
> 
> Hi Lady in red, I hope everything's settled down for you? I had some spotting after my 1st IUI a couple of years ago, think it can be quite normal. On the subject of Scotland, the midge's have been quite bad this year (especially on the west coast) so if you can, come prepaired! a product called 'Skin so soft' from Avon can be quite good and I've recently had 'Smidge' recomended to me as being very good - they have their own web site. Have a wonderfull trip and I hope that you come home to a BFP.


----------



## LadyInRed82

Hi Rags, yes thanks things are looking better now with regards to the discharge. it's been normal since Saturday morning. still can't feel any symptoms of pregnancy. but knowing what the nurse told Stardust and that you have experienced spotting after an IUI gives me a lot of hope! So THANK YOU very much for sharing this here :)

I actually bought a midge repellant just the other day as I was buying more folic acid at Boots. it just happened to be right next to the till, so I grabbed one just in case we would be needing it. it appears that was a smart move then! it's a Norwegian brand, but I hope it will have the same effect with Scottish midges :) If not I have written your suggestions down on my mobile so I will know what to buy in stead when we're there. Super! :)

Wishing you a perfect summer! ;)


----------



## LadyInRed82

Stardust and Rags :)
Just gotta give you guys this update...
In addition to my recent cold, I now also got an eye infection. Can you believe it? Never had it before, but since I am a vet I know that you shouldn't use Cloramphenicol during pregnancy. Apparently the doctor didn't know this, so I had to tell her! Poor doctor, early in the morning today, obviously just finished her education and I was her first patient at her new job. She asked me "So did you have trouble opening the _window_?" - she meant _eyelid_ of course :)

we've decided to go ahead with our trip to Scotland though, so I probably wont be in here for a while. I wished you a nice summer Rags, but also want to wish it to Stardust ;) I'll check in again at babyandbump when I get back to see if you've got some good news Stardust :)

Ciao


----------



## Stardust1

Oh you poor thing, now you have a bad eye too! I hope you have a wonderful trip to Scotland even if it is a little damp. You never know the British summer might just be waiting for you (I say this as I sit here soaked to the skin from collecting my son from school, and wishing for some sunshine) Strangely I got a little sunburnt yesterday sitting in my mother in laws garden. Have a fabulous birthday, I have everything crossed for you BFP In a week or so x


----------



## LadyInRed82

Stardust :)

I am currently at a b&b that has wifi, so i thought i'd log on here before we go out to eat.. Sadly we have almost only had bad luck since we left. Flights delayed, a busdriver charging us too much and refusing to give us a refund, a really bad cough resulting in no sleep.. I could probably go on but i will spare you :) weather has been nice for 24 hours of our stay so far, so at least that's good! But... I started bleeding 2 days ago... :'( way too early seeing i'm not expecting my period until another 2 days (at least!). But Even so, it's safe to say that we will have to try again in August. I'm super depressed, but i am trying my best to distract myself, keep me from thinking of it, and also trying to appreciate my boyfriend and this vacation! A lot of other people are having much bigger problems in their lives! So i'll try my best to stay positive! 

Now i really wish for you to give me some good news on your test date!! :) everything crossed!!!

Hope the weather is much better down there than up here!! Havent been soaked here yet but the wind was 38 m/h yesterday. We almost got knocked over when cycling, haha :)

Have a splendid Saturday evening ;)


----------



## Stardust1

Hey Ladyinred :flower: 
I'm so so so sorry things didn't work for you this month and that our British weather is making your vacation a washout, the weathers been aweful own here too. :hugs: please don't be depressed I absolutely know you will get there. 
I tested every day on cheapy internet tests from 3dpiui to see the trigger shot line disappear, it took about 8 days for the hcg to be out of my system and from Sunday I started to get shadows which then today turned to a lovely pink line and a 1-2 pregnant on a clear blue digital :happydance:
Have a wonderful rest of your holiday, relax and enjoy yourself despite the horrible weather x


----------



## Rags

OMG Stardust 1, how wonderfull for you! Congratulations. 

Lady in red. I'm so sorry it's not worked out for you this month but I think August will bring good results (and hopefully some good weather too). I hope you manage to have some fun on your holiday, at least with all the rain we're getting there are no midges.


----------



## LadyInRed82

oooh Stardust I'm so happy for you!!! :) Congratulations!! :) That really is great news. Made my evening a lot nicer after coming home to an apartment with a power failure. had to throw out 3 bags of food and what was left of my hormones (the hormones was worth 70 pounds). also think i've caught another virus (a British one this time, haha) since I'm still coughing and have an extremely soar throat...

but now that I've read your good news I feel better :) I'm keeping everything crossed for you!! how funny would it be if you're pregnant with twins!? :) that would be so awesome :) :)

Thanks a lot to both of you for trying to cheer me up :) and yes Rags, I actually thought of that while I was there that at least there are no midges ;)


----------



## Stardust1

Thank you both so much :hugs:
What a thing to return home to ladyinred, how rubbish :( oh and sorry you caught a nasty British virus. 
My htp lines are getting darker today which is good and only one day left now till I do my official test the clinic gave me and phone to give them my result. I then get to book a 7 week scan or as I'm calling it a 7 week head count as I've been joking to my DH since we started about having triplets! :flower:
Are you starting a new round of iui this cycle? 
:dust:


----------



## LadyInRed82

Haha, "7 week head count" :) :) I'm so glad that the htp lines are getting darker. Exciting! :) You have to at least update your signature after the scan so that I'll know the result too! I will have to wait until August to have another iui because the clinic has a summer holiday, so your result will probably be the only thing that I'll be waiting for this cycle since I don't have anything to wait for myself ;) 
Strange how someone else's happiness can have such an effect on you when you don't even know the person! I guess it's because you know how much the other person feels in regards to wanting a baby.. and also who doesn't love a happy ending!? :)

Been letting off some steam today. Listened to some music and cried a bit. Hopefully this will keep me from unwillingly bursting into tears for no obvious reason when I'm with other people. Anyway, it will pass in a couple of days and then I will be my normal self again thinking only positive thoughts about the baby that WILL be made if I'm just patient enough :)


----------



## Stardust1

Hey ladyinred I hope you are doing ok. I got my official BFP for the clinic and have my first scan on August 7th. Still doesn't feel real. I work in a school so I finish for the summer next Friday, I'm hoping I don't get too many symptoms too quickly as I haven't decided when I'd the best time to tell my son as we'll be spending all day everyday together. He's 12 and from a previous relationship, but is very sensitive and insecure so I really don't know how he's going to take it, he used to beg me for a sibling but over the past couple of months has decided he never wants a brother or sister eek!!! I think I'll try and wait till after the scan. Hope you have returned home to better weather as it seems to be getting worse and worse here x :dust:


----------



## LadyInRed82

I can imagine that it doesn't feel real... probably happens to everyone who has struggled to become pregnant. But it is real!!! :) :) yeeaahy! :) :)

Bad timing that he's suddenly decided that he doesn't want a sibling. But isn't that typical of that age? Suddenly deciding you have this opinion about something, feeling very sure about it, and then just as sudden you change your mind again? I still remember being like that. I had strange opinions about a lotta things :) Hopefully he will feel different when you tell him, or at least when he has had some time to think! I would probably have tried to keep it from him until after the scan too if I was in your shoes.. could be a challenge if the symptoms get too bad, obviously. but then you will have to reconsider it if that happens and maybe decide to tell him a bit earlier. Just don't worry about this now!! :)

The weather is ok here. Switching a lot from sunny to rainy to sunny again, but there are plenty of opportunities to enjoy the fresh air in between the rain :) have only 1 week left of my vacation now, so I'm hoping the weather will at least stay like this. I didn't know that school lasted for so long in the UK? Until mid July? or maybe the kids are off and you have to work on preparing next school year?

I just got a major life decision to think about today. This baby thing is really hard when you know that you might need a LOT of money to get your baby, and at the same time you need money to make another dream come true... So right now all I can think of is that if we could just make it on our own this month, against all odds (even if I dont know what's actually wrong with me), then I would be sooooo happy!! Then I don't have to feel bad for spending money on something else..... People who can make a baby on their own are so lucky!!!! ...I have some serious thinking to do :)

And, I have some serious crossing of fingers to do! Counting the days until August 7th ;)


----------

